# Nice 10 string bass



## yevetz (Aug 3, 2007)

NEW PRO TENNESSEE BRAND 10 STRING ELECTRIC BASS - (item 190135602342 end time Aug-03-07 20:15:00 PDT)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 3, 2007)

ZOMG!! I'd love to have that!!

 BRUTAL!!


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 3, 2007)

Those have always looked kinda dodgy to me. Rosewood bridge? I find that kinda scary. The string spacing also looks suspicious. Then Chrome tennessee tuners hmmm. Although it may be cool with some upgrades. If you get it, let us know all about it.


----------



## Groff (Aug 3, 2007)

holy crap!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 3, 2007)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> If you get it, let us know all about it.



No if I will get it ................I will do it maybe after 1.5 years pased 

coz now I am saving for 7620 and after this I want upgrade my Squier VII and Epiphone LP 7 ........after this I want 2228 .........and maybe then I will buy that bass


----------



## angus (Aug 3, 2007)

"Nice" is not the word. "POS" is.

The larger strings will NEVER intonate on that bass. EVER.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 5, 2007)

angus said:


> "Nice" is not the word. "POS" is.
> 
> The larger strings will NEVER intonate on that bass. EVER.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 5, 2007)

Nonintonable bridge yuck!! it looks crappy, I'd rather buy a Galveston 8 strings, as it gots good review and looks better.
Click me plz!
Intonable bridge, tuned F# to F, it needs bigger strings thow and is 34" scale, nothings perfect...


----------



## yevetz (Aug 5, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Nonintonable bridge yuck!! it looks crappy, I'd rather buy a Galveston 8 strings, as it gots good review and looks better.
> Click me plz!
> Intonable bridge, tuned F# to F, it needs bigger strings thow and is 34" scale, nothings perfect...



Yes I think that this Galveston is good to ...... Now my bass player thinking to buy this galveston....now he playing Ibanez K5


----------



## Ishan (Aug 5, 2007)

Well it's a matter of choice, the K5 certainly sound far better but with the Galveston you get the extended range. I'd rather get a nice 35" scale 6 strings (like an Ibanez BTB556) myself and tune it down to F# with some SIT strings, a far better choice I think, but a little pricier.


----------



## angus (Aug 5, 2007)

Galvestons are junk instruments, and they really only sell because you can't get instruments with that many strings for so cheap anywhere else. They are better than the Tennessee stuff, but relative to normal brands, they're pretty much crap as well.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 5, 2007)

Galveston is just a name they put on many crap guitar/bass but some of those made in korea aren't that bad.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 6, 2007)

Maybe in this 8 string Galveston put new pups....it will be sound good......

I find some vid. with galveston bass........but that guy on vid. playing tapping 

YouTube - My classical 8-string bass song (first take)


----------



## Scott (Aug 6, 2007)

Another short Galveston clip.



I have to agree though. They're really cheap looking. Can't say i've tested one out though, nor do I plan to. If I wanted a 7+ string bass, I wouldn't settle on a $400 one. Plus the heel looks damn uncomfortable.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 6, 2007)

Sound isn't very bad but that guy is bad bass player

Here's another







I think that this Galveston is'n great but normal bass


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 6, 2007)

yevetz said:


> NEW PRO TENNESSEE BRAND 10 STRING ELECTRIC BASS - (item 190135602342 end time Aug-03-07 20:15:00 PDT)


Personally, I'd stay as far away from that instrument as possible..


----------



## Durero (Aug 6, 2007)

Thornmoon said:


> Personally, I'd stay as far away from that instrument as possible..


 

But we definitely need some pics of the double-neck in your avatar!


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a Galveston 8 string bass; it's actually way better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 6, 2007)

Eddie Loves You said:


> I have a Galveston 8 string bass; it's actually way better than I thought it was going to be.



Some video or sound clips?


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Aug 6, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Some video or sound clips?



I wrote a piece for it an woodwind trio for my graduation permission; lemme see if I can scrounge up a recording of that.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 6, 2007)

I read some really good review about that 8 string but I'm a bit put off by anything Galveston.
I had a headless steiny copy with the Galveston brand and sent it back after 3 days, the bridge was crap (it didn't use double ball string but single ball, it was impossible to set the intonation properly and I couldn't get it to tune up to E with a 10-46 set  ) and it had a contact problem in the pickups switching 
Everything was terrible, it basicaly was unusable. So I stay away from that brand as much as I can.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 7, 2007)

Ishan said:


> I read some really good review about that 8 string but I'm a bit put off by anything Galveston.
> I had a headless steiny copy with the Galveston brand and sent it back after 3 days, the bridge was crap (it didn't use double ball string but single ball, it was impossible to set the intonation properly and I couldn't get it to tune up to E with a 10-46 set  ) and it had a contact problem in the pickups switching
> Everything was terrible, it basicaly was unusable. So I stay away from that brand as much as I can.



Shitly


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 11, 2007)

Durero said:


> But we definitely need some pics of the double-neck in your avatar!









FTR.. 

This is not my bass... Belongs to a guy named Jon Turner who plays in the band Lord Only..

Built by Bill Conklin, it features IIRC 13 different types of wood on the top and weight over 25 pounds!!

Here's the pic in my avatar with a couple of extra appendages photshopped in..


----------



## Shannon (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, here's the only review I've found on the Tennessee 10-string. Sounds pretty horrible.
Tennessee 10 String Bass: Harmony Central User Reviews

As for the Galveston basses, I owned one of their 12-string (4-string triple coursed) & have played my bussies 8-string. Both were actually pretty nice. Budget does not always mean bad.


----------



## Durero (Aug 13, 2007)

Thornmoon said:


> FTR..
> 
> This is not my bass... Belongs to a guy named Jon Turner who plays in the band Lord Only..
> 
> ...



Cool man thanks for posting that!

I used to see pictures of that monster in the Guitar Player Buyers Guides back around '95. I guess it was kind of a 'flagship' instrument for Conklin, and for good reason!


----------

